# bully blood



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

what are some good bully bloodlines. i know re and gotti are popular what about watchdog, greyline or powerline?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know if they're good or not but here are some.

-RemyLine
-Camelot
-Mikeland
-Monster-G Line?

I think Gotti started from Greyline, not so sure.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Remyline is RE. Remy is an RE dog...


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Well depends on what you're looking for in a Bully. Do you know what characteristics you want?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Remyline is RE. Remy is an RE dog...


I thought that as well, but people consider it diff.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It doesn't have much to do with the bloodline its how each specific breeder is breeding it and what they are producing.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

THe post above is right on target. All of these bloodlines are coming from the same two, except Camelot(not bully), and a bully dog can have the same blood as the next and be more bully than it's cousin.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

PBN said:


> I thought that as well, but people consider it diff.


Everyone Ive ever heard talk of Remyline say its just a shoot off of RE. All the ancestors are RE...so...OBVIOUSLLYYYY. LOL.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

YEap, Remi Martin is a RE dog. He was bought as a sick little dog and then he just started growing like crazy almost over night. He looked good, so they bred him.....
Some Remi dogs are friggin nice! Dogs coming down from him tend to have rally blocky heads. Here's the deal though, Remi shows up in a lot of pockets peds, with all the other big named RE dogs, and they just call em RE, not Remi-line dogs.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Atomic Dogg Magizine - Remy Martin: There's Something About Remy

Atomic dog article about Remy and his starts. He was RE.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

its to say i think my own opinion all bloodline or pedigree has bully in them, but its the look that seperate the bully type by the body shape. they consider these dogs bullies because of they big body and meanful looks. but like i said i think everydog has bully in the from the begin of pitbulls history.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

We're talking about the Am Bully as a breed


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> YEap, Remi Martin is a RE dog. He was bought as a sick little dog and then he just started growing like crazy almost over night. He looked good, so they bred him.....
> Some Remi dogs are friggin nice! Dogs coming down from him tend to have rally blocky heads. Here's the deal though, Remi shows up in a lot of pockets peds, with all the other big named RE dogs, and they just call em RE, not Remi-line dogs.


Maile is a Remy Granddaughter. Blocky head? Check. Pocket? Check. LOL.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

yep remy is just a dog derived from RE the looks only different if you know bullies well. As for the whole gotti, greyline, monster g thing. Juan was a greyline dog, but ended getting his own line so in essence every gotti dogs has or should have some type of juan gotti blood there some where. So Grey line is just pretty much the strain of the dogs before gotti. Kinda confusin huh?

Now if I remember correctly I believe monster g was either Gotti's father or a close relative. If he was his father that would make him greyline if not then hes gotti. either way Monster G is just like the remmy line but based off of gotti blood.

I know most of this is kinda confusing, so most people just put gotti and greyline as one in the same, but in my opinion I see a lot cleaner dogs of og greyline blood then what gotti is prodicing these days.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I would only call a dog Gotti if he shows up on the ped a number of times with in the first, say, 6 generations and is not followed more than a couple times by a dog that is another spin off blood line, such as Mikeland dogs or 21 BlackJack or Black Ace. Where I get confused is seeing people who sell dogs that are heavy in Gottyline and being sold as Greyline... Actually, I'm amused not confused. My boy is 2x Black Ace and 2x Mikelands Blue Gator, I call him a Gotti dog though since he is 8x Notorious Juan Gotty.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really want a Am.Bully someday. I want one from Shannon off of Manny and he is Mikeland.


----------

